# Cabal Online (Europe) problem!!! Im desperate to solve this please help me!



## someonefin453 (Oct 8, 2008)

So... I have a problem with cabal online. I double click on the shortcut key and it starts normally. It also does the updates normally. Then I click on 
"START CABAL" and the black startup screen comes up like it should. 
BUT heres the problem: It starts loading but then after 5 seconds or something, the whole thing suddenly closes without giving any kind of error report.

Please help me solve this annoying problem!!


----------



## someonefin453 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to say that ive already tried downloading the latest drivers for my nvidia 8600GS. 

But if you have any other ideas please answer me.


----------



## Destribution (Oct 25, 2008)

hey, 
I have the same problem and was wondering if u got it fixed.
PLz reply asap


----------



## someonefin453 (Oct 8, 2008)

i actually did get it fixed  
u just need to download the latest update for the game 
heres the link:
http://webprod2.megashares.com/index.php?d01=75456a3&sq=&d01go=1&fln=/CABAL Online EU with Update405 included.exe

-----

if that doesnt work try this 1:
http://www.steekr.com/n/15-26/f/13406318/

-----

i hope this will work 4 u cos they worked 4 me too


----------

